# Amazon Driver Makes Unexpected Delivery



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Doesn't say if this is Flex or not:

http://q13fox.com/2017/12/01/home-surveillance-video-shows-amazon-contractor-pooping-in-gutter/


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There are already 2 other threads about this.

Flex doesn't using rental vans.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This one's the best, though.


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

Another lying Amazon customer. She was just squatting down urinating. You can clearly see the stream flowing. If she was actually defecating there would be toilet paper or some sort of wipes left behind or in the woman's hands. No sign of that.


----------

